# My handsome boy Vagan



## pwilfort (Oct 14, 2007)

It's hard to believe I hatched out him a few years ago, now he's a handsome boy just matured last week. I have some females to I love the vagans.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 14, 2007)

He sure is a handsome one. I love the bright red and velvety black on this species. My two favorite colors. Good luck finding him a date!


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 15, 2007)

Great looking male!!! Great colors, I just got one, and the colors are wonderful!!!

Congrats on the MM.

PIG-


----------



## pwilfort (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks all, I have 3 females I'm waiting for them to molt then I'll take their picture, I have 2 smaller males as well. I love these kinds and the smithis too.


----------



## MizM (Oct 15, 2007)

OOOOOh, he gorgeous! I'm not going to ask for him for a breeding loan, Brittany has eaten too many of your males!!!


----------



## pwilfort (Oct 16, 2007)

You'll have to take a picture of Brittany the girls still ask how she is doing?


----------



## MizM (Oct 16, 2007)

pwilfort said:


> You'll have to take a picture of Brittany the girls still ask how she is doing?


She's fat and feisty and LOVES to gobble males!!!


----------

